# Short Term Accomodation



## vramesh (Apr 7, 2010)

I am looking for short term accommodation for about a month starting on the 14th of April. Internet facilities and private bathroom a must! 

I have looked at the usual sites such as gumtree and and a few expat forums but they all seem very expensive (over SGD 1,000) per month. Does anyone know cheaper options? 

I am flexible with the area and other amenities. 

Many thanks for any help offered. 

Vasanthi


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

A single room in a housing board apartment with private bathroom (what we call as Master Bedroom) goes for 700 and above .. and if you are on a shorter lease, it can cost more .. 

so you are not far off the mark ..


----------

